
A Decentralization of GitHub Using BitTorrent and Bitcoin - cdvonstinkpot
https://github.com/cjb/GitTorrent
======
szupie
I was wondering what this project had to do with GitHub. Looks like the only
feature from GitHub that this addresses is the global username namespace,
which it decentralises using the blockchain.

Here's the article associated with the project:
[http://blog.printf.net/articles/2015/05/29/announcing-
gittor...](http://blog.printf.net/articles/2015/05/29/announcing-gittorrent-a-
decentralized-github/)

